# Christmas ruined by a Golden



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! I was so sad when I read the title of your thread!

Fingers crossed that you can get Santa back on his feet again in time for Christmas. Better keep those reindeer away from Tuffdog too!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL - oh, that's too funny. 
I wonder what they must think about these Christmas decorations. There's a house on our walking route that just put out two big, lighted reindeer. Riley's trying to figure them out, but he doesn't know what to make of them just yet.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is just so funny poor Santa LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd knock Santa on his kiester too if he showed up with NO treats in hand!!!! 
Tuff can do no wrong!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

VERY FUNNY! love the lip curl in the first photo!

each year when people put out the lighted deer Faith always has a few days of grumbling and nervousness with much checking on them to make sure they don't move toward her. usually she finally gets the courage to approach one and ... sniff it's butt. :doh: :uhoh: she then ignores them for the rest of the season.

well, a neighbor put out one of those big blow up things that is an elephant with elves on it's back, using it as a sled. it's a funny one, but good god! the head moves back and forth! Faith was terrified of it the first time we got near it. i swear she jumped 3 feet in the air when it moved it's head toward her.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Too Funny! Tuff dog is certainly a fitting name for his ferociousness!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Tuff! What did you do!!! You better hope Santa's a quick healer and forgives easily, or The Children Of The World will never forgive you!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Too cute..that Tuff is one ferocious guy!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Notice how Santa's HO HO HO! turns into OH OH OH! as the Tuff pins him to the ground? I think he detects an imposter and is protecting the home front. Get 'em Tuff.:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I think he is just telling Santa what's on his list this year.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tuff was right on! This Santa looks like an imposter for sure!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Tuff dog getting blamed for messing with Santa. He was just letting him know what is on his Christmas list and got alittle excited. Who could blame him, Christmas is the time for treats and new toys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

too funny!! you do have to wonder what goes thru their heads when they see these decorations!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"You're going down, Fat Boy!"


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sure Santa must have done something to upset Tuff - I KNOW Tuff isn't a bad dog - it's all Santa's fault! Good Boy, Tuff!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Tuff! What did you do!!! You better hope Santa's a quick healer and forgives easily, or The Children Of The World will never forgive you!


I will explain these consequences of his actions to Tuff. He will be so upset with himself


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Notice how Santa's HO HO HO! turns into OH OH OH! as the Tuff pins him to the ground? I think he detects an imposter and is protecting the home front. Get 'em Tuff.:


LOL I just noticed that!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> "You're going down, Fat Boy!"


roflmao

I guess us CA people have a completely different look on things!!! 
Love It!!!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Too funny!! This must have gone on for quite a while... enough for you to get your camera at least!!! Too darn cute!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> "You're going down, Fat Boy!"





sharlin said:


> roflmao
> 
> I guess us CA people have a completely different look on things!!!
> Love It!!!


Y'all crack me up:yes::lol:


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I think somebody needs to tell Tuff that you don't get anything for Christmas if you are nasty to Santa.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Tuff Dog's just trying to live up to his name.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Too funny!! This must have gone on for quite a while... enough for you to get your camera at least!!! Too darn cute!


I was ready with the camera....I remembered how he acted last year and was unprepared that time!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

whoohoo, you go, Tuff dog! Never trust a fat guy in a red suit.

Santa fled Georgia in terror to appear in the skies above Alaska, where a similar fate awaited him:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pudden said:


> whoohoo, you go, Tuff dog! Never trust a fat guy in a red suit.
> 
> Santa fled Georgia in terror to appear in the skies above Alaska, where a similar fate awaited him:


Rut Rho.....


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

So cute!! Git 'em Tuff!!! Get that Jolly old man!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that is just too skinkin' funny. I'm sure Tuff just wanted to make sure Santa knew what was on his Xmas list.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is too funny!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Was worried at first when I saw the title--then I spit up a mouthful of milk when I saw the "You're goin down fat boy" comment.

Y'all are the best!

A bit twisted--the still, the best!

SJ


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! Poor santa! : Silly pup!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

its a revenge for reindeer antlers.LOL


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL that made me laugh!! thanks i needed to laugh tonight!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL Alan!!! I know Gunner would really freak out at Santa!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heck, if Tuff feels that way about Santa, imagine what he's going to do to Rudolph!!!!! Tuff, I think your stocking's going to have coat in it


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

are you being a Christmas humbug there Tuff boy ??


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha - good one Tuff Dog, if Santa comes bearing no christmas presents then he must be an imposter and needs sorting out quickly.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That was perfect Alan!!! Tuff is my hero!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

He's just letting you know this is not the "real" Santa. Have to take down the imposters.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I think tuff just wanted to borrow his hat...









and then give him a lil lick


----------

